# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Уровень пиратства в Беларуси по-прежнему высок: 85% используемого ПО является нелегальным

## Labs

По результатам исследования ассоциации BSA, Беларусь демонстрирует один из самых высоких уровней пиратства по сравнению с соседними странами. За последний год количество нелегального софта уменьшилось всего на 1%, в то время как риск киберугроз продолжает расти. 

Несмотря на высокий риск кибератак, белорусские пользователи продолжают устанавливать и активно использовать пиратское программное обеспечение. К такому выводу пришла ассоциация BSA в новом масштабном исследовании «2016 Global Software Survey». Результат показал, что 85% софта, установленного на компьютерах белорусских пользователей в 2015 году, оказалось нелицензионным. В сравнении с предыдущим годом уровень пиратства снизился на 1%: в 2014 году он достигал 86%. 

В остальных странах постсоветского пространства количество нелицензионного софта уменьшилось на 1-6%. При этом наилучший результат в борьбе с пиратством продемонстрировала Грузия. В странах Северной Америки уровень использования нелегального программного обеспечения снизился до 17%. Количество пиратского ПО в западноевропейских странах уменьшилось на 1% в сравнении с предыдущим годом и в настоящий момент составляет 28%.  

Что касается стран-соседей Республики Беларусь, то показатель пиратства в них составляет: Россия – 64%, Латвия – 49%, Литва – 51%, Польша – 48%, Эстония 42%.

Согласно исследованию BSA, 39% программного обеспечения, установленного на компьютеры в 2015 году по всему миру, оказалось нелицензионным. В соответствии с результатами исследований за предыдущие годы, этот показатель снизился на 4%. По данным Международного центра Microsoft по борьбе с киберпреступлениями, в прошлом году 80% пользователей из стран СНГ стали жертвами кибератак, 97,5% предприятий малого и среднего бизнеса, по меньшей мере, один раз столкнулись с киберугрозами. 

Чтобы противостоять пиратству, Microsoft рекомендует предприятиям использовать только лицензионные программные продукты, проводить регулярные семинары по основам корпоративной безопасности и применять специальный софт для защиты данных. Microsoft утверждает, что большинство компаний могут снизить риск киберпреступлений, связанных с применением нелегального ПО, приобретаемого у непроверенных источников, путем установки приложений по управлению программными средствами (SAM), которые сегодня доступны и в Беларуси. 

«Количество кибератак, связанных с использованием высоких технологий, постоянно растет. Можно смело утверждать, что киберпреступления неразрывно связаны с использованием нелегального ПО. Ежегодно создается более 300 миллионов новых хакерских программ, ежедневно совершается 1 миллион кибератак», - говорит Дмитрий Береснев, директор по управлению программными активами и проверке соблюдения условий лицензирования в странах СНГ. – Чтобы оградить себя от киберугроз и снизить расходы на устранение последствий от хакерских атак, мы рекомендуем белорусским предприятиям использовать эффективные SAM-программы и повышать уровень образования сотрудников в данной сфере. Мы полагаем, что данные меры помогут предотвратить дальнейшее развитие пиратства в Беларуси и снизить его уровень до европейских показателей».

----------

